# Pharma gh vs UGL or Chinese GH



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

Is there that much of a noticeable difference between running e.g. 4iu hyge vs 4iu pharma grade? Is the cost difference justified by the results? Contemplating making the cross over.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

Well 4iu of hgh should be 4iu of hgh, but personally I run pharma grade as I know exactly what I getting and I look and feel better on pharma, I either go Nutropin , nordililet pens or Lilly humatrope, I also like ansomone the 4iu kits

the original hygetropin either the black tops or the 200iu green kits keep getting good reveiws, it's a hard one to quantify but if you can afford pharma grab a few pens and give them a run! One thing I do know is I can shoot a full 8-10iu of Chinese stuff and be fine, 6iu of Nutropin and I can't keep my eyes open within a hour of the shot


----------



## skylarr123 (Dec 4, 2015)

NMDix said:


> Is there that much of a noticeable difference between running e.g. 4iu hyge vs 4iu pharma grade? Is the cost difference justified by the results? Contemplating making the cross over.


 Loads of threads on this and 99% of people say the difference is night and day. If the Pharma is legit then it warrants the price tag in mine and many other people's opinions and alot of people believe in 10iu generics Is like 5-6iu pharma then the cost isn't to far apart. Not alot of people run pharma higher than at most 10iu a day and even that seems to be on the high end (not on about pro's). I've recently started humatrope only like 3 weeks in on 6iu MWF so to early to say really but 0 side effects or noticeable ones atleast and last time I ran ansomone at 10iu MWF I had water retention that bad my shoes wouldn't fit and cts was terrible. On pharma you shouldn't experience these


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

essentially 4iu of GH is 4iu of GH no matter the brand and type unfortunately you are taking a guess if your getting what your paying for with UGL/Generic GH, granted if your unlucky enough to buy fake Pharma then thats just tough but an iu is an iu if everything is equal.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

It's all to do with the mg/iu ratio and or how much the product has degraded. This is why china products are usually really bad, they either degrade on the long journey to suppliers/customers or their mg/iu ratio is s**t!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

The differance is not much as long as the GH is dosed properly, there can be a bit more water weight with Chinese, I have used alot of legit pharma HGH, I will be starting back on hyge blacktops this week after a long break, I have friends using hyge blacks for a while and I know there getting what GH does, i seen some testing also, I'm happy to use them for now to cut costs.

I also don't think degradation is a big issue, personally I think more is made of it than actual reality, although you want a fresh product degradation is small at best IME, I have used humatrope from turkey which is suppose to be refrigerated at all times and know it will be hanging around for a while not refrigerated but is still good GH.


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> The differance is not much as long as the GH is dosed properly, there can be a bit more water weight with Chinese, I have used alot of legit pharma HGH, I will be starting back on hyge blacktops this week after a long break, I have friends using hyge blacks for a while and I know there getting what GH does, i seen some testing also, I'm happy to use them for now to cut costs.
> 
> I also don't think degradation is a big issue, personally I think more is made of it than actual reality, although you want a fresh product degradation is small at best IME, I have used humatrope from turkey which is suppose to be refrigerated at all times and know it will be hanging around for a while not refrigerated but is still good GH.


 Have you ever tried godtropin?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Savage Lifter said:


> Have you ever tried godtropin?


 No mate, must be pretty new, iv never heard of it but been off the GH 6 months or so.


----------

